

Show HN: I ported danmaz74 "HN: Mark All Read" to Firefox - Gmo
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hacker-news-mark-all-read/

======
Gmo
Any feedback appreciated, particularly if you would like additional
functionality.

Code is on GitHub : <https://github.com/GMouron/HNMarkAllRead>

Original code by Daniele is here : <https://github.com/danmaz74/HNMarkAllRead>

